# can you become too spanish?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

if my girls weren't so tall & blonde you'd be hard pressed to pick them as non-spanish

and we've been here so long I find it hard to impose my English ways on them now

they are 13 & 10 and are just leaving to go to the cinema - alone

we all went a couple of weeks ago (I wanted to see Harry Potter too) & I did notice that there were some 10 year olds alone in there - kids I knew

I know I'd never let them do that in the UK - but oddly feel absolutely fine about them going here (it's only a 5 min walk & dh will meet tham at 10 when it finishes)

they have lots of spanish habits - like bad language - at least it's badish if you translate it into english but pretty much accepted in spanish even for very tiny kids

& the finger wave with a tut tut tut - which I really hate - but in spanish just means 'uh uh ' or 'no ta'

and they're SO LOUD!!

what about the rest of you with 'spanishish' kids?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if my girls weren't so tall & blonde you'd be hard pressed to pick them as non-spanish
> 
> and we've been here so long I find it hard to impose my English ways on them now
> 
> ...




We've had a "chat" about this before!!

My twins (11yo) and youngest (10yo) are exactly the same. Think I commented that when they're in Spanish mode, they're louder, swear more and gesticulate more. Oh yes, and argue more - or is that "discuss"?!?!? Not too sure yet about letting them out on their own - it would probably be fine, but considering we only left the UK 4 years ago, I think I'm not able to let that fear go just yet! However, we've just had our 3 day village fiesta, and there were lots of little ones (and I mean little ones - toddlers) running around by themselves, taking themselves off to the rides/activities on their own. Then there are those that I used to teach and are now little teenage madams turning up on their own!! I guess because we're in a community that looks out for each other - everyone knows everyone here, or their auntie, or third cousin! The speed at which they are able to "switch" languages is astonishing though. 

xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> We've had a "chat" about this before!!
> 
> My twins (11yo) and youngest (10yo) are exactly the same. Think I commented that when they're in Spanish mode, they're louder, swear more and gesticulate more. Oh yes, and argue more - or is that "discuss"?!?!?  Not too sure yet about letting them out on their own - it would probably be fine, but considering we only left the UK 4 years ago, I think I'm not able to let that fear go just yet! However, we've just had our 3 day village fiesta, and there were lots of little ones (and I mean little ones - toddlers) running around by themselves, taking themselves off to the rides/activities on their own. Then there are those that I used to teach and are now little teenage madams turning up on their own!! I guess because we're in a community that looks out for each other - everyone knows everyone here, or their auntie, or third cousin! The speed at which they are able to "switch" languages is astonishing though.
> 
> xx


so we have!!

yes, the verb 'discutir' - 'to discuss' in some books, ''to argue' in others!

it's a bit like that here, everyone knowing each other - though on a larger scale, and although it's high season with lots of holidaymakers I'm still OK with them being out

there are areas of Javea where I wouldn't let them go at night though.............


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if my girls weren't so tall & blonde you'd be hard pressed to pick them as non-spanish
> 
> and we've been here so long I find it hard to impose my English ways on them now
> 
> ...


My son is only 4 but boy is he loud! When he sees a friend across the road he shouts at the top of his voice, and is always having conversations like this with the boy 2 doors down, shouting from our door to his. And he greets adults like this, if he sees any of the dinner ladies he'll shout, hola Marie Carmen at full notch.

Plus, when he sees a pretty girl, he'll say, hola guapa, even said it to a grown woman once. 

He doesnt know the swear words yet, but he is trying! And his favourite word is ****, which he thinks is hilarious. But when he is annoyed he'll call out, very angrily, "Hombre!" or when impatient cries, Por Dios!

Of course he is far too young to go off on his own yet, but he would if he got the chance!  I dread to think what he'll be like in another 4 years. 

None of his friends think of him as English - to them he has always been Spanish and none of the English ones talk to him in English, its only me, my brother and a couple of friends who do!


----------

